# [Official] Ultimate Graphics Challenge ***Coming Soon***



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ok ladies and Germs, 

Here is the First *Ultimate GFX challenge* for MMAforum's Graphic Artist's.

What will be done is you will have to sign up first *PM ME to register*. Than you will make a signature that blows peoples minds, one Signature per person. The best sig will be auctioned off to the highest bidder.. and the rest will be sold to members that can afford them or terminated.

This will not be as easy as you think. Me and Plazz will pick a Fighter for each Contestant to use. Use that fighter and only that fighter..



***Prizes***
10,000 credits care of myself and Plazzman
Premium membership (If non-paid)
Rep Points from myself and Plazzman


More news following Toezup's Contest!!

Thank You.

*-Artists-*
mjbish23 
Couchwarrior 
Composure 
RVCA
eric2004bc
pliff


----------

